# Lubing the hex shaft



## daverepair (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought two Ariens 10m6d's and made one good one last winter. The shifting gets very hard when cold and by looking at the old lube on the hex shaft it is no surprise. What works best for smooth sifting in the cold. Been around 10 to 20 Deg F here in Ma.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I have read here from the ones that know the best answer would be Mobil1 synthetic grease. 

If you have none or happen to have white lithium greease, that's also an excellent low temp grease. 

Just smear on the cleaned shaft with your fingers being careful not to put too much, you don't want it on the disc or rubber. In fact, clean those with alcohol while you are in there


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Clean the shaft up really well with brake clean. While you're at it it doesn't hurt to clean up the friction plate the same way.

Put a rag behind the shaft to catch the overspray and use silicone spray lube to lubricate the shaft. Don't use grease it just turns into a mess and get stiff in the cold.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

94EG8 said:


> Clean the shaft up really well with brake clean. While you're at it it doesn't hurt to clean up the friction plate the same way.
> 
> Put a rag behind the shaft to catch the overspray and use silicone spray lube to lubricate the shaft. Don't use grease it just turns into a mess and get stiff in the cold.


Mobil one synthetic grease does not get stiff in the cold at all. Light smearing of this will outlast the silicone spray. No dust in the drive during winter, so dirt is a non-issue too. Just sayin'


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I've been using light lithium grease in a small amount, for over 20 years and no problems. Been out blowing snow in 0 ° temps and still no problems.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

I have a small jug of leftover wheel bearing grease that I usually put onto the shaft as a thin film, after a thorough cleaning of the sgaft and drive plate with brake clean. It has worked well over the years. Once I finish up the little bit of grease, then I'll move to some white silicon grease, which my dad gave me.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I work the slides with brake cleaner to get them clean then put a little 5-30 Mobil-1 oil on the shafts. I'm talking about wiping oily finger tips, not a dousing.

Pete


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

take a rag with gas or carb cleaner and wipe the grease off. take a clean dry rag and whipe it again. use a white lithium grease or a synthetic grease and wipe it on all sides with your finger. make sure to clean off any excess so it doesnt get flung on to the friction disc or friction plate


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

its also not a bad idea to clean the friction disc and plate while your in there, i use a rag with a bit of gas on it to wipe it clean, dont worry about the gas hurting the rubber it will not damage it


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I used a marine grade grease on mine years ago and never had an issue since. It super tacky so it stays put, salt water resistant, (you could spray water right on it and it just runs off). I put it on the shaft and all the other sliding/moving parts inside the tractor body. Just smear a thin coat on everything and you will be good to go. Mine was done 3 years ago and I recently pulled off the belly pan to check things out and it looked like I had just done it. I happened to use Evinrude grease, but I'm sure many others are available.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Lots of good ideas here.
My guess is the OP had a lot of build up of crud like rubber particles from the belts and friction wheel. ....... and likely some time with out any kind of attention.

My MTD Yardman manual says to lube with a thin film of 10w-40 motor oil and that is what I have usually used once a year. I clean off the rubber particles from the belt and friction wheel wear and re-lube. I use what I have at the time to clean it and lube it (Brake clean, alcohol, electric contact cleaner, WD40 and re-lube with 10w-30/40 motor oil). The build up of the crud is the biggest source of issues.

For the typical homeowner just a little bit of attention once a year with any of these approaches and you should be fine.


----------

